# Car Insurance Claim



## newguydubai (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi,

I've had a couple of scratches/ minor dent on my car but I did not get the police report there and then (not used to insurance from where I come originally, no comments on this please ). 

A couple of questions:
- Can I just go to any police station to get the report? 
- Can I just take the car directly to al tayer after police report or do I need to get the insurance claim first?
- Since this would definitely be a red report, should I claim it from my insurance or get it fixed myself?

thanks!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

newguydubai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've had a couple of scratches/ minor dent on my car but I did not get the police report there and then (not used to insurance from where I come originally, no comments on this please ).
> 
> ...


Police report is needed in any case as the garages won't touch it other, it's up to you whether you want to put it on the insurance or not.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Are you absolutely sure the damage warrants a full police report/insurance claim.

Like in other countries, there are specialist dent removal/scratch repair companies here - that do light cosmetic repairs that are more economical than a full insurance claim.
Google - paintless dent removal Dubai for details of one such company in Al Quoz - plus others.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

No need for police report. Minor dents (door dings) and scratches will be repaired without report at your car agency, or any backstreet garage; I faced never i problem. But do not expect insurance to cover it without report.

Police report is only needed, if insurance is involved, and/or the damage is big enough to be caused by an accident with an other vehicle or person.


----------

